
A Post-Human World Is Coming. Design Has Never Mattered More - tdaltonc
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3060742/a-post-human-world-is-coming-design-has-never-mattered-more
======
ovt
Can we quantitatively measure how in love with itself a given field is? Design
seems to be way up there.

